# Jasmine - 2 year old Rotti x - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Jasmine who is a Rotti x 
DOB Oct 2011
She came in after being rescued from a house who had bred too many dogs and could not cope with them all.
Jasmine had no socialisation with the outside world up to when she was rescued and so on arrival she had no idea what to do when strange people were about. Her manners with other dogs that she knows are good, but she does need more work outside meeting new dogs and new people. This will be accomplished with gentle introductions, but the training will need to continue when she leaves rescue.
She could live with another dog but it would need to be a neutered and sociable male.

Jasmine will need to go to an adult household only who have understanding of the Rotti breed and also of dogs who can be nervous.
Once Jasmine gains your trust she is loving, loyal, affectionate and very responsive to her handler.
Jasmine is not destructive when left, does not puppy mouth at all and off lead her recall is excellent. However, she is a cheeky opportunist and when your back is turned she will happily climb onto tables in the hope that food is around. We will work on this whilst she is here in rescue, but training will need to continue in her new home.
It is best that when you are out that she is crated whilst this habit is worked on.

Jasmine has been spayed. She is also be fully vaccinated and microchipped. Her worming and flea treatment have been bought up to date.

A homecheck will be carried out and a minimum adoption fee of £150 will apply.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey)
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
Website: Furry Friends Animal Rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jasmine is still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jasmine is still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jasmine is still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home. Jasmine is such a lovely dog.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jasmine is still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jasmine is still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jasmine and Cracker


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This gorgeous lady is still looking for a home.
Do you have a Jasmine shaped hole in your heart she could fill?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful Jasmine is looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jasmine is looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jasmine has gone to a new home


----------

